# Inquiry: Central Asian Shepherd (Alibai)



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

There are some claims that these dogs, even when fully bonded with their flock, will also bond very tightly to their masters and respond a bit more obediently while still demonstrating typical LGD independence and problem solving. I'm wondering if this would make them fairly adaptable to smaller properties. Would any of you have some experiences to share?


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

I have never heard of them myself. Being they are Asian, they may be hard to deal with unless you speak Chinese or Japanese though? I would probably recommend sticking with getting a dog being used here in the U.S. already that speaks English!!


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

Muleman said:


> I have never heard of them myself. Being they are Asian, they may be hard to deal with unless you speak Chinese or Japanese though? I would probably recommend sticking with getting a dog being used here in the U.S. already that speaks English!!


Actually they are more Russian than Asian,

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Central_Asian_Shepherd_Dog 

To the OP, why not just get a good Pyr from a farm raised litter in this country, there are very few breeders in the US in the first place??


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Hey Muleman, my lab was bilingual, so I'm fluent in Japanese now. Immersion learning. ;-)

Rich, just trying not to half-hind my research, and I came across these dogs. I love all of these breeds and their histories. I looked into a CAS breeder in Minnesota because he is closer. I'm not impressed. The breeder in California, Alibai USA, does not support the commercial fighting that some of these dogs are being bred into in Asia. The breeder in Minnesota was bragging about the fighting rings in his breed information page. Not interested in that kind of attitude, but like you said, the California breeder is one guy and he may not have a lot of pups to go around when the time comes for me to pick one.

I love all of these breeds. There is a lot great history there. Pyrs and Maremmas are on my list for sure. I'm concerned about the barking at night, as the neighbors are pretty close. I'm giving LGDNevada's Spanish Mastiff's a serious look. She says they rely a little less on the barking than some breeds, and may not be as prone to going outside the fence to chase off threats.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

I know the breeder you are referring to and glad you over looked their page. There is a trend to try to market some of the LGD's breeds as fighting dogs which they are not and never will be. A lot of people are moving towards them to have the baddest dog on the block and claim they are super dog that can do it all. I have seen very few used as LGD's, the majority are bred for human aggression or dog aggression now. I think they could be a good farm dog as a guardian of the property, but I have my doubts as a LGD that stays with the herd 24/7. Look for a breeder that is breeding a somewhat civil LGD orientated dog. I wouldn't get a spanish mastif from LGDNevada's Spanish Mastiff's. Google the owners name and Spanish mastiffs, do a little research on her stud dogs. There is a Spanish mastiff breeder in WI that has them as LGD's that you might want to look into.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

Spanish Mastiff's in WI
www.fallcreekfarm.net/


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Right. Thanks. Well, I have to say, I checked your friend's site there, read through all of the bickering I could find on various peoples' links and whatnot. The more I read, the more convinced I am that I should just avoid American breeders altogether. At least the ones who have an online presence. What a sorry display of backstabbing, thin skin, and desperate marketing. 

Somebody just point me to a good farmer breeding LGDs because he/she needs them, and breeds them for WHAT he/she needs them for. I mean, I have a couple of years yet to research this. There have to be more folks out there other than the ones I see bashing each other all over the internet.

I just hijacked my own thread, I guess. New subject. Know someone who breeds good LGDs and doesn't get involved in the yahoo, facebook, blogspot bickering I just witnessed today?


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

My friend? I don't think so. Just thought it would be a closer drive for you to see some spanish mastiffs.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Misunderstanding, I appreciate the info.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

Wisto, up your way, I do not. I just bought a male Anatolian from a guy in Missouri. My wife went and picked him up. She said she met the guy at his house, then they drove way down a dirt road, then across several pastures to the middle of nowhere. There was the dogs and puppies in a field with 200 or so head of sheep. There are those out there still using them for their intended purposes, a person just has to look for a while.

My female is a mix Anatolian x GP. She was on 400 acres with a large milk goat herd that had free range of the whole place. Same thing, the female and puppies moved around with the herd and would return home when the goats did for milking.

What you are experiencing is the same thing that I did. I intend to eventually breed my pair, but I will not be concerned with any breed associations etc. I will breed for ability, if my dogs show an ability to do their job, if not, I will fix them. The only way to improve is to cull hard for undesirable traits. This is not always the most economical management system, but it is certainly the most responsible.

I do not want to hear what your dogs can do, I want to see what they are doing!!!


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Yup. I didn't know anyone with good contacts, so I thought maybe there would be a network out there similar to the SAR and K9 groups. I don't blame people for wanting to get into the game as LGD professionals of sorts, but I wonder if it puts them in the position of "sell puppies or bankrupt," and if you love your puppies I'm sure that's stressful. Perhaps that's why the royal rumbles pop up between the "in crowd" on the internet. Guess I don't really know.

Coincidentally, I have finally seen some listings lately, and they look promising. They're pretty local, and they sound like working dogs. Shouldn't be too difficult to check them out. A couple of people with Pyrs, and a guy selling Anatolian/Pyr puppies like yours. I feel like that's a good sign. I knew there had to be a few around, I've seen a couple Pyrs around.


----------

